# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Tren Ace / Test Prop Cycle.. Dose?

## holden

Hey guys, going for lean bulk cycle.

What doses and lengths you think i should run these at.. I was thinking.

12 Weeks - Test prop @ 400mg week

10 Weeks - Tren Ace - not sure.. opinions?

Nolva / Clo / Letro - PCT

Need input on tren ace as never used before.

Thanks

----------


## Bigmax

start off with small dose...50mgs with every prop shot...whats your scheduling on injects??..EOD??

----------


## taiboxa

get a better AI and drop clomid for your pct.
like big said start off at around 50mg/ED or less w/ trenA and see how u react to it.

----------


## soulstealer

Ya... your goona want to start with 50mg ED and see how you handle it then up it from their in a few weeks.... also when running tren I suggest HCG during cycle.... just a thought...

----------


## holden

Okay thanks for input, will be eod for prop, so I should run 50mg tren along side with that?

Thanks for tip on AI will sort that, as for HCG is it necessary... thanks =)

----------


## Bigmax

sounds good bro...

----------


## taiboxa

i wouldnt bother w/ hcg at all but thats just me..

----------


## holden

Okay thanks tai, I wasnt going to bother with it tbh

----------


## JAY_WD

> i wouldnt bother w/ hcg at all but thats just me..


Why is that??

----------


## papas

on 30 mg of tren ace 80 mg of prop mon wen fri and getting great results..so 50mg eod should be fine you can always bump up the dossage beter to start with less

----------


## soulstealer

> Okay thanks tai, I wasnt going to bother with it tbh


I strongly suggest you run HCG ..... it definitely improves your recovery time.... if I run a 19NOR w/o it... it takes up to 4 weeks for me to fully recover... if I use it I dont feel "burnt out" when I'm on cycle makes tren sides feel less IMO and I recover in 2-2.5 weeks fully.... IMO its very beneficial to include during your cycle...

----------


## soulstealer

> on 30 mg of tren ace 80 mg of prop mon wen fri and getting great results..so 50mg eod should be fine you can always bump up the dossage beter to start with less


50mg EOD is almost a waist should be 40-50mg ED minimum...

----------


## DEVLDOG

dont know what your dose of Tren per ML is but i have never met anyone who couldnt tolerate 75mg/ed,I would start there and every 5 days go up 25mg/ed until you cant bare the sides anymore (sweats,insomnia,chills) and then back off 25mg/ed and keep it there,you will get the best gains this way,I have run tren for as much as 26 weeks and up to 200mg/ed,trust me,you can recover from anything and I would keep the prop mg amount atleast the same as the tren..if your gonna do it do it right,Im not one of those ppl that will tell you "well,since you dont have many cycles start off like this" fuk that,do it right from the get go brotha! HCG isnt nesacerry but i always like to run 1500iu 5 consecutive days per month ,it wont hurt you...goodluck

----------


## papas

jezz bro's not use to seeing these big dossages down here in oz..i thought tren was like 5 times more powerfull then test hmmm

----------


## DEVLDOG

> jezz bro's not use to seeing these big dossages down here in oz..i thought tren was like 5 times more powerfull then test hmmm



7x more powerful

----------


## blue_moon

tren ace is sick, even 50mg every other day I saw great results from it. Start on the lower end like everyone said.

----------


## holden

Thanks for all the input, I will be trying a number of different dosages etc.. will let you know how I get on.

Cheers

----------


## Merc..

Keep in mind highly androgenic steroids like tren are known to increase chemicals in the brain called serotonergic amines and decrease serotonin ...

I find that keeping levels more stable using everyday inject of tren helps to avoid putting yourself on a emotional rollercoster .. I prefer ED shots ...


Merc.

----------


## duramaxedge

Merc.. that is very true.. I shot e0d and could tell I had emotional issues..

----------


## legobricks

> Keep in mind highly androgenic steroids like tren are known to increase chemicals in the brain called serotonergic amines and decrease serotonin ...
> 
> I find that keeping levels more stable using everyday inject of tren helps to avoid putting yourself on a emotional rollercoster .. I prefer ED shots ...
> 
> 
> Merc.


Def. something good to know for people who cant handle the fluxuation in serotonin levels and the sides it brings. Im def. going to be running tren ED when i do run it.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Merc..

> Merc.. that is very true.. I shot e0d and could tell I had emotional issues..


Did you ever try it ED ??




Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Def. something good to know for people who cant handle the fluxuation in serotonin levels and the sides it brings. Im def. going to be running tren ED when i do run it.





 :AaGreen22:

----------


## Z06

not to high jack but my current cycle is what you plan to run with addition of winny I would start Tren at 50mg ed for 2 or 3 weeks see what it does then how you feel with that. If sides aren't bad you could bump it up to 75mg ed. Prop you could do eod at 100mg or do 100mg ED like me. I dont mind the ED sticks at all.. .Good luck with your cycle. 

Test Prop 1-12 weeks @ 100mg Ed
Tren Acetate 1-10 @ 50mg Ed
Winny 6-12 @ 50mg Ed

PCT 

Nolva wk 1-6 @ 20mg
Aromasin wk 1-5 @ 25mg
HCG wk 1-3 500IU ED

----------


## RandyRage

when you say 

Test Prop 1-12 weeks @ 100mg Ed
Tren Acetate 1-10 @ 50mg Ed


does that mean, you do the test prop 12 weeks, then treb ace for 10 weeks
or do u do them at the same time?

----------


## Merc..

> when you say 
> 
> Test Prop 1-12 weeks @ 100mg Ed
> Tren Acetate 1-10 @ 50mg Ed
> 
> 
> does that mean, you do the test prop 12 weeks, then treb ace for 10 weeks
> or do u do them at the same time?


Concurrent .. He is saying he will use them for 12 wks total ....




Merc.

----------


## Z06

What merc said... Prop for 12wks, and Tren for 10wks at those dosages

----------


## holden

My guy doesnt seem to have any HCG available anyway.. =/

How widely available is it?

----------


## brew69420

What about Tren enanthate ? should i start a new thread for this?

----------


## Merc..

> What about Tren enanthate? should i start a new thread for this?


Yea its best to start your own thread ..




Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> What about Tren enanthate? should i start a new thread for this?


You can check this also ...



http://www.steroid.com/Trenbolone-Enanthate.new.php



Merc.

----------


## DEVLDOG

> not to high jack but my current cycle is what you plan to run with addition of winny I would start Tren at 50mg ed for 2 or 3 weeks see what it does then how you feel with that. If sides aren't bad you could bump it up to 75mg ed. Prop you could do eod at 100mg or do 100mg ED like me. I dont mind the ED sticks at all.. .Good luck with your cycle. 
> 
> Test Prop 1-12 weeks @ 100mg Ed
> Tren Acetate 1-10 @ 50mg Ed
> Winny 6-12 @ 50mg Ed
> 
> PCT 
> 
> Nolva wk 1-6 @ 20mg
> ...



no need to wait 2-3 weeks to up dosage,in your case your only running it for 10 weeks,if you find out at week 9 that you can tolerate 150mg/ed then you shorted yourself the benefits of a higher dosage the entire "cycle".....5 days is plenty to tell if you can tolerate the dosage and increase,actually you will know within 24hrs if you over did it..thats why acetate is so much better then enanthate ,you can make daily adjustments.i would never use tren enenthate personlly

----------


## holden

My thread been uber high jacked =(

----------


## brew69420

sorry not intentional

----------


## Z06

> My thread been uber high jacked =(




Just consider it all good info from people who have used these compounds!

----------


## neverbackdown

Hey guys am new to this steroids world. I have some knowledge about am doing . I started my first cycle with tren ace at 300 and test prop at 300 also weekly what you guys think

----------

